# FUJI USERS .RAF Help



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 28, 2014)

I can't import a .RAF file to Aperture. I have all the updates. What software is everyone using. I have a MBP with 10.9.1


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 28, 2014)

I seem to recall having .RAF problems with some software, but I can't remember what it was.  Anything that used DCRaw opened them without issue.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

Adobe's free DNG converter can import the RAFs up and quickly convert them to .DNG's.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ah totally forgot about that program, thank you D. I've been so use to Aperture and Photomechanic. 

Hey Apple n Fuji make nice real quick!


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 28, 2014)

Aperture provides partial support for the X-Trans RAF files. The X-Pro and X-E1 are supported and Aperture's demosaicing of the X-Trans raws from those cameras is good. So it's fair to assume Apple will get around to supporting the X-E2 and X-T1 in their standard "always last and late" fashion.

If you're on a MAC download the trial of Iridient Developer to process RAF files. Another good option is PhotoNinja which does a stellar job with the X-Trans sensor.

Adobe's demosaicing of the X-Trans sensor is weak; ACR/LR have problems with it. Unfortunately the same will be true of Adobe's DNG converter so, although that option will work, you won't necessarily see the best the X-Trans sensor can produce. Adobe has made some corrections to their demosaicing of the X-Trans sensor and the expectation is they'll eventually get around to cleaning it up. In the meantime they just posted a release candidate for ACR/LR (8.4) which still has trouble.

To see the best the Fuji can offer use Iridient or PhotoNinja.

Joe


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well kinda upset that I spent all this money and I have to convert the images. There are some new leaks on the new Nikon 1 going around. #everythingismirrorless


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ysarex said:


> Aperture provides partial support for the X-Trans RAF files. The X-Pro and X-E1 are supported and Aperture's demosaicing of the X-Trans raws from those cameras is good. So it's fair to assume Apple will get around to supporting the X-E2 and X-T1 in their standard "always last and late" fashion.
> 
> If you're on a MAC download the trial of Iridient Developer to process RAF files. Another good option is PhotoNinja which does a stellar job with the X-Trans sensor.
> 
> ...




Thanks Ill have to try that. To be honest, Im not familiar with either of those.


----------

